# post spawn walleyes



## happyhooker (May 3, 2009)

Heading to northern michigan for the opener next week and it seems like I alway struggle catching these things when they are in their post spawn stage and the water is in the high 40's to low 50's.Just wondering whats the best way to approach these eyes? thanks


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

jig, fished slooooowwwwwwllllllyyyyyy works for me.

or if conditions allow, dynomite will produce.... :lol:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Find the warmest water possible, and fish ultra slow. Fish shallow if possible with a jig, roach rig, or slip bobber.


----------

